# Quick Connect for wiper motor



## TJN66 (Oct 8, 2011)

Do I need to buy the quick connect for the wiper motor on monster guts? Or is there any other way of connecting it besides soldering it? I dont know how to do that and I dont have a solder gun anywhere here. Also with a 12v 5amp power supply which one would I need to order? The 2.5x5.5 or the 2.1x5.5 connect? 
Thank you!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

You don't have to buy the connector, but it would make things easier. That said, you could use crimp connectors or wire nuts to connect the wires. If you use wire nuts, it might not be a bad idea to wrap the connections with electrical tape to help secure the connection & keep it insulated.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 8, 2011)

So does it matter which one I buy? The 2.5x5.5 or the 2.1x5.5 connection?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Definitely you should buy the connector. It makes connecting so much easier. 

As for the connections, it depends on the wall wart (adapter) plug...some are 2.5 in size and others have a 2.1 plug. 2.1 is slightly smaller and although you could plug it in, the connection wouldn't make proper contact.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

TJN66 said:


> So does it matter which one I buy? The 2.5x5.5 or the 2.1x5.5 connection?


Hedg12 is right.

I'm not sure what those measurments are TJN66...milimeter? The single pin connectors I used are slightly wider than the pin itself but they fit. They were the only ones I had at the time. Smaller is better, but you have some wiggle room in size.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ugh...I wont have the power supplies in my hand for a few days. Here is the one that is coming:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-12-Volt...op_Adapters_Chargers&hash=item53e620af61#shId

Any guesses on what size I need? Its going to be close as it is for the motor to come if I dont order it today.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Unfortunately the Ebay listing doesn't specify what size the plug is. There's a link to ask the seller a question - you might see if he knows.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

You could also use a 2 conductor trailer light connector/disconnect. I like using them especially for outdoor connections.


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

HomeyDaClown said:


> You could also use a 2 conductor trailer light connector/disconnect. I like using them especially for outdoor connections.


just go to any auto parts store to purchase these connectors. whenever i buy power supplies or 12 volt motors i add these connectors to them. i also use crimp connectors.


----------

